# Showing my doeling



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

this august will be my second time showing my doeling... whould breeding her reallly improve her placing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on what you are showing her in. Is she a meat or dairy goat?


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

Dairy...Nigerian Dwarf


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

How old is she?


I'm not sure about 4H, but for ADGA shows you can show up to 2 years old as a Junior Doe.

But, if she's over 2 and not in milk and you were showing dry, then she wouldn't likely place well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on what class she is going in. At some point they look at udders and they want them in milk. But depends on age.


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

she was born april 28 2016


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I wouldn't breed her if it were mine.
I've only bred 2 does before they were a year old and one was an accident.

I don't know much about 4H shows, we show ADGA shows.

She will be about 17 months old and will be shown as a dry yearling against other dry yearlings so she should be competing on equal footing with the others.


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

but once she turns two would it help her placing for her to be in milk


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes, I always bred them the fall of their yearling year. You can find a lot of helpful threads about showing dairy goats


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

lumi_moonspots83 said:


> but once she turns two would it help her placing for her to be in milk


Absolutely
She needs to be bred this fall


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

should she be in milk during the show or this spring 
... my county fair is over labor day weekend


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

these are pictures of my doeling(moonspots) and her two brothers before i got them 
since she is a triplet does she have a higher chance of producing triplets?
Does she need to be bred this fall if my county fair isnt till labor day?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You should bred them this coming fall. This year they are considered yearlings .Yes the amount of babies tends to be genetic but dont count on it


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My triplet doe is a second freshener and has had twins both times.


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

my doeling is a triplet...Does this mean she is more likely to have triplets?
my county foar is over labor day weekend, when should i breed her?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'd breed her late fall/early winter. Or you can do later if you don't think you'll be able to keep her milking for that long.


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank yall so much for you hep and i dont know why there are 2 similar posts from me with pics... I must have forgotten i uploaded them LOL :?


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

i dont want to milk... if the kid is natuarally weaned will i still have to milk her?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

If you are going to be showing them you should keep milking them once the kids are off


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

how long will does stay in milk?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Until you stop milking them or their body realises it doesnt need the milk


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

are goats seasonal breeders? or can i breed my doe in the late winter or early spring? when do most kids wean? is it 8 weeks?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's best not to wean before 3 months. Most breeds are seasonal breeders. Fall and well into winter. You could probably wait until Feb or so to breed her. It's sorta risky though


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

do you recommend calling a vet to casturate and dehorn? will the kids need to be tattooed


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I wean at 8 weeks and have never had a problem. Id breed her in late fall november/december. You can take them to the vet or find someone experienced


----------



## lumi_moonspots83 (Feb 23, 2017)

Would the kids need to be tattooed?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

At about two months


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I do it whenever their ears are big enough. The earlier you do it the better.


----------

